# Investments which may benefit from a Rudd win



## nioka (10 November 2007)

There is a good chance now that Rudd will be the next PM. Labour policies will probably benefit some companies more than others. I have taken a position with renewable fuel companies which will benefit from the high oil price and could benefit from the renewable fuel and green house emission targets I believe the next government will set. More likely under Rudd than Costello.The ones I have chosen are ARW,AAE,ABJ and EDE.
Comments please.


----------



## greggy (10 November 2007)

*Re: Investments which may benefit from a Rudd wim*



nioka said:


> There is a good chance now that Rudd will be the next PM. Labour policies will probably benefit some companies more than others. I have taken a position with renewable fuel companies which will benefit from the high oil price and could benefit from the renewable fuel and green house emission targets I believe the next government will set. More likely under Rudd than Costello.The ones I have chosen are ARW,AAE,ABJ and EDE.
> Comments please.



Hi Nioka,

I agree that renewal fuel companies will be better off.  I also feel that Telstra might be better under a Rudd Government. Its existing relationship with the Howard Government is very strained.  
These are just my thoughts only.
DYOR


----------



## Spaghetti (10 November 2007)

*Re: Investments which may benefit from a Rudd wim*



nioka said:


> There is a good chance now that Rudd will be the next PM. Labour policies will probably benefit some companies more than others. I have taken a position with renewable fuel companies which will benefit from the high oil price and could benefit from the renewable fuel and green house emission targets I believe the next government will set. More likely under Rudd than Costello.The ones I have chosen are ARW,AAE,ABJ and EDE.
> Comments please.




Initally wind farms as it is the only available technology ready to go to achieve the targets set so quickly. Also Origin Energy seems to be getting a good reptuation for being pro-active in renewable energy.


----------



## nioka (10 November 2007)

*Re: Investments which may benefit from a Rudd wim*



Spaghetti said:


> Initally wind farms as it is the only available technology ready to go to achieve the targets set so quickly. Also Origin Energy seems to be getting a good reptuation for being pro-active in renewable energy.



Biodiesel and methanol are ready to go. People are affected by fuel each week. Electricity bills come only each quarter.


----------



## So_Cynical (10 November 2007)

*Re: Investments which may benefit from a Rudd wim*

I Agree...a Rudd win will be a BIG positive for all green industry's.

The green industry's are a little like mining because theres 
producers (make money) and prospectors (spend money)

The list of prospectors is long and varied mostly alt energy
the list of offset holders is short, mostly forestry and Gas/wind/power .

There are Company's that have claimable offsets already 
on there books and as soon as Kyoto is ratified the offsets 
are money.

I believe the following may have offsets...Please DYOR. 

ENE Energy Developments
WLF Wilmot Forests
TIM Timbercorp
ANE Auspine


----------



## son of baglimit (10 November 2007)

*Re: Investments which may benefit from a Rudd wim*

with a very real possibility of the greens holding the balance of power in the senate, and labor needing to deal with that, it is likely you can expect many policies needing a renewables, carbon, environmental facet attached to it.

another company to add to the list - NMS.....about to acquire "ross deeptech", an aberdeen based company who have runs on the board with a wave technology project in europe.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 November 2007)

*Re: Investments which may benefit from a Rudd wim*



nioka said:


> There is a good chance now that Rudd will be the next PM. Labour policies will probably benefit some companies more than others. I have taken a position with renewable fuel companies which will benefit from the high oil price and could benefit from the renewable fuel and green house emission targets I believe the next government will set. More likely under Rudd than Costello.The ones I have chosen are ARW,AAE,ABJ and EDE.
> Comments please.




QAN will go ballistic if Rudd gets in.

The aussie dollar is stong from our pre-existing robust economy making fuel, the major input cost, cheaper.

Add to that the increased loading on passenger numbers leaving Australia,  young workers, tradespeople and professionals who will flee to the US and Europe to escape recession. 

Incoming passengers will increase as well. Pommie unionists and past it British Labour Party advisers and hangers on, gorging in business class, to take over from having lost their gravy train after the demise of Princess Tony Blair and the imminent loss of office by Labour in the UK.

Yes, QAN will benefit.

gg


----------



## Shane Baker (10 November 2007)

*Re: Investments which may benefit from a Rudd wim*



nioka said:


> There is a good chance now that Rudd will be the next PM. Labour policies will probably benefit some companies more than others. I have taken a position with renewable fuel companies which will benefit from the high oil price and could benefit from the renewable fuel and green house emission targets I believe the next government will set. More likely under Rudd than Costello.The ones I have chosen are ARW,AAE,ABJ and EDE.
> Comments please.




This article may provide some insight

Cheers

Shane


----------



## ROE (11 November 2007)

*Re: Investments which may benefit from a Rudd wim*

I disagree with the research stock doesnt hedge you against inflation.
if say you buy WOW .... if inflation is 5% I'm sure the majority of food and everyday needs will be up 5% and hence higher EPS for stocks like WOW
and hence higher stock price based on historic PE


----------



## ithatheekret (11 November 2007)

Well I've noticed the average shopping bill at WOW has gone up somewhere between 18-23% , depending on whether we are shopping for the vanillas or adding something extra into the cart at each shopathon . So they must be doing something wrong when inflation is 5% and they aren't pushing / achieving that margin expansion barrier . With that averaging as stated above , they should be scalping somewhere between 13-18% on top of any other profits related to inventories . 

Looks like the share holder vote count for Westfarmers ( whose management I admire ) , was a lot of dear John letters . The Office works , well they need to do something innovative there ....... like acquire something that could blend in with regards to synergies , then it would be able to at least see true organic growth , instead of laying sectored . At present I see more growth     ( def. not organic though ) in a utility . But I still have Wesfarmers as a standout in it sector .

The fact that a Labor government has already relaxed , in regards to mines number policies and raising restricted , shareholding capacities , would have to favour those sectors that came under the heading . That would have to favour the no brainers in relation to a further Labor win .


One that has synergies with another sectors dynamics is Australian Infrastructure Trust . The property combinations in its portfolio are very complimentary , traffic flows look to rise or at the very least remain constant , due mainly to the boom in mining it services , labor transport .
Along with that it will service the cheap seat flights , like Tiger etc.


----------



## nioka (12 November 2007)

nioka said:


> There is a good chance now that Rudd will be the next PM. Labour policies will probably benefit some companies more than others. I have taken a position with renewable fuel companies which will benefit from the high oil price and could benefit from the renewable fuel and green house emission targets I believe the next government will set. More likely under Rudd than Costello.The ones I have chosen are ARW,AAE,ABJ and EDE.
> Comments please.




Either Rudd's chances have decreased or the market doesn't agree with me. I'm down on all the four stocks I chose this morning. Come on Rudd. I need your help. Maybe it's the price of oil!


----------



## Aussiejeff (12 November 2007)

nioka said:


> Either Rudd's chances have decreased or the market doesn't agree with me. I'm down on all the four stocks I chose this morning. Come on Rudd. I need your help. Maybe it's the price of oil!




More likely the price of the grain feedstocks for milling into bio-diesel is currently too high and therefore too expensive here to make it a profitable enterprise. That situation isn't likely to change with the climate/weather outlook for the foreseeable future. Even AAE (Ethanol) is struggling....

We are only teensy-weensy, itty-bitty players in the emerging bio-fuel market and are therefore very vulnerable to the whims of world grain prices, unless our governents see fit to go crazy and subsidise MASSIVE plantings of the requisite feedstuffs to ensure a reasonably priced "bank" of the stuff (a bit like Americas crude & gasoline reserves). But even that approach probably wouldn't guarantee biofuels will be a success. There might be too many "unknown" variables in the climate/weather going forward to risk BIG investment money in producing crops for biofuels.

My 2c...

AJ


----------



## nioka (19 November 2007)

If the mining industry are happy that a Rudd government will not be anti mining and that Rudd can develop a good relationship with China There could be gains for some of the mining minnows in the event of a Labour victory. I still have hope for my alternative fuels investments and I'm still holding them.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (19 November 2007)

*Re: Investments which may benefit from a Rudd wim*



nioka said:


> Biodiesel and methanol are ready to go. People are affected by fuel each week. Electricity bills come only each quarter.




Ethanol yes,... biodiesel no,... 

I would not invest in any company producing biodiesel in australia,... we just don't have the supplies of feed stocks (vegetable oil), 

I do hold shares in a company building a biodiesel plant in the usa, though and they are eventually planning to build ethanol plants in australia,... but they are waiting for better goverment policies and the price of wheat to return to normal levels.


----------



## moneymajix (19 November 2007)

DYE

EVM


----------



## numbercruncher (25 November 2007)

Steel capped boot manufacturers for increasing sales to Unions who will be out "taking care of Business" ?? lol just kidding, bumping the thread as it becomes .... oh so relevent all of a sudden


----------



## numbercruncher (25 November 2007)

Maybe Kevin07 t-shirts will get premiums on ebay ? perhaps a blue chip investment


----------



## So_Cynical (25 November 2007)

Wondering how many people here have actually read any parts of the Kyoto Treaty.

I have...long long time ago...i get the feeling that many posters don't really grasp what the implications are.


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 November 2007)

numbercruncher said:


> Maybe Kevin07 t-shirts will get premiums on ebay ? perhaps a blue chip investment




Looks like it will be head down bum up for you on Monday numbercruncher.


----------



## zt3000 (25 November 2007)

So_Cynical said:


> Wondering how many people here have actually read any parts of the Kyoto Treaty.
> 
> I have...long long time ago...i get the feeling that many posters don't really grasp what the implications are.




I've read serious implications for our oil and gas industry and yes that means woodside ....


----------



## numbercruncher (25 November 2007)

And alot of people dont realise the likely consequences of inaction - John Howard certainly didnt, he hadnt even heard of climate change till about 6 months back!

But I imagine the changes are going to have to be massive, Im picking the renewable energy / enviromentally friendly market will become the next big bubble, bigger than dotcom!

I bought a new car last year, 6cyl petrol, good emission ratings etc, but ive alway had this niggling feeling i should of gone something greener, maybe i should flog it off before a mass exodus to greener cars


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 November 2007)

numbercruncher said:


> And alot of people dont realise the likely consequences of inaction - John Howard certainly didnt, he hadnt even heard of climate change till about 6 months back!
> 
> But I imagine the changes are going to have to be massive, Im picking the renewable energy / enviromentally friendly market will become the next big bubble, bigger than dotcom!
> 
> I bought a new car last year, 6cyl petrol, good emission ratings etc, but ive alway had this niggling feeling i should of gone something greener, maybe i should flog it off before a mass exodus to greener cars




Take it easy, eat food, breathe oxygen and slap yourself on the bum when you get excited.


----------



## long$$ (25 November 2007)

Stocks that might benefit from the change on government; don't forget geothermal energy stocks as geothermal is the only potential reliable non-nuclear, non fossil fuel alternative base load power source.
GDY,GHT, GRK,PTR, TEY. Origin also involved.

I think more speculative stocks are those involved in large scale electrical storage research. Viable large scale electrical storage would make all intermittent power sources such as wind , wave, solar into base load power sources. Sorry no codes, but one of the possibilities involves use of vanadium.


----------



## hangseng (25 November 2007)

http://www.wasabienergy.com/

Without doubt Wasabi is doing exactly what will be required. Thankfully the U exposure is in the NT but the other alternative energy exposures will no doubt have a major impact on the WAS share price.

Wise not only makes good wines.


----------



## numbercruncher (25 November 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Take it easy, eat food, breathe oxygen and slap yourself on the bum when you get excited.





Yes sorry about that lol, was getting late last night, too much coffee, was bouching off the walls a bit, ive now administered myself a good slapping.


----------



## rhen (25 November 2007)

My punt for the future...both near and medium term, is ADY...this should meet Rudd's criteria...Lithium ...need i say more? Then read the following...

http://www.ady.com.au/uploads/presentation/1f0e3dad99908345f7439f8ffabdffc4.pdf


----------



## rhen (25 November 2007)

1.Therese Rein 

2. http://www.abc.net.au/pm/content/2007/s1850081.htm

3. http://www.smh.com.au/news/national...udd-family-cake/2007/02/14/1171405299811.html

I have deliberately chosen to make no comment but commend fellow forum members to read the above.


----------



## ithatheekret (26 November 2007)

What about the ones that will slowly take heat from a Labor win , offshore Australian owned companies , you see further down the track , the expected wage rises , matched with the risng dollar in a tigher market , this will put pressure on the larger employer companies . Mining and construction , Coles , Woolworths , even the burger sellers will cop it . Heavily affecting these companies margins . Of course most won't evolve until a little later on down the track , so it will give those invested in companies , the advantage of selling out or holding back with their stock and going into an accumulation spree .
 I'm personally waiting for Banks to drop further still , whne cheap swopping .... even if they fall a little after that , I would be happy to go against the Mantra and average down in entries if I have to .


----------



## nioka (4 December 2007)

I can't say for sure that it is the influence of the Rudd government but the only stocks I hold that are in green today are AAE, ABJ, ARW, ESI, and GRK. These are all ones I hold because I believe they will benefit from the new Government.


----------



## Warren Buffet II (4 December 2007)

For sure any Union will prosper during this time.


----------



## chops_a_must (4 December 2007)

nioka said:


> I can't say for sure that it is the influence of the Rudd government but the only stocks I hold that are in green today are AAE, ABJ, ARW, ESI, and GRK. These are all ones I hold because I believe they will benefit from the new Government.




Check out COZ.

Absolutely laughing...


----------



## nioka (4 December 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Check out COZ.
> 
> Absolutely laughing...




I missed out on that one. I thought it had peaked last week. Can't win them all I suppose.


----------



## So_Cynical (4 December 2007)

All the Geothermals combined have not offset 1 tonne of greenhouse gases
(i would think) and are 2 to 4 years away from generating any offsets.

Some alternative power company's (NOT GEOTHERMALS) have millions of tonnes of offsets,
these company's will benefit the most in the shorter term.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_offset

Quote link: 
European emission allowances for the 2008-2012 second phase were selling for between 
21 and 24 Euros per metric ton of CO2 as of July 2007.

Certified offsets may be purchased from commercial or non-profit organizations for 
US$1–30 per tonne of CO2


----------

